# NNSW Razzle Dazzle, bday boy and the donut king



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Well the 3 amigos arrived at palmy at 5:30am and i did not feel like tackling the decent surf, so i conned the Rod and Daz into a 15min drive to Kingscliff. Sure enough the surf launch was easy and i was happy with that. But i couldn't even get a hit at my spot, while Rod lost a good spanish and Daz lost a good probable snapper and landed a 1.05m spanish (congrats M8). I was struggling with some BLS, but Daz donated his spanish (thanks M8) 2 me and i am supa happy 2 b eating fish 2nite. So a good trip all-round really. ;-)


----------



## TheHulk (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow!!! You r on fire dazza! Well done!
Surf was def up this morning! I did a surf check of palmy at sunrise...then wussed out 
Good call to go to Kingy! I would've thought kingy reef would b breaking everywhere with this swell?
Gotta get myself on the amigos invite list somehow ;-)


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

TheHulk said:


> Wow!!! You r on fire dazza! Well done!
> Surf was def up this morning! I did a surf check of palmy at sunrise...then wussed out
> Good call to go to Kingy! I would've thought kingy reef would b breaking everywhere with this swell?
> Gotta get myself on the amigos invite list somehow ;-)


Pm sent. ;-)


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

rayl said:


> Good work guys, happy bday to the one in question.


That would be Rod, which leaves me as the Donut boy, care to guess Rod's age?


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

carnster said:


> rayl said:
> 
> 
> > Good work guys, happy bday to the one in question.
> ...


I would say 32 ;-)

Dazza is on fire atm&#8230;..


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

TWITAB! Daz u r a legend.
That's all u need!


----------



## JonoSS (Oct 18, 2013)

carnster said:


> That would be Rod, which leaves me as the Donut boy, care to guess Rod's age?


Classic!

What's his Total Length?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## dazza11 (Feb 16, 2010)

carnster said:


> TWITAB! Daz u r a legend.


No worries Chris  ,looks good ,just enjoyed a feed of long tail from the freezer .
Was a great paddle this morning , really enjoyed it, a few laughs ... a fish , a nice way to start the day!! 
cheers Dazza!!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrats boys


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Good stuff boys.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

JonoSS said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > That would be Rod, which leaves me as the Donut boy, care to guess Rod's age?
> ...


Someone called him 35years old apparently. :lol:
We will have to wait and c what the ottilis says. ;-)


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

salticrak said:


> Jolly good show.


BTW we came *IN* together. FYI. :shock:


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> Gee, that trip report made me hungry....and I'm not even that much of a fish eater!
> 
> Good to see some fish being caught.


Round 2 2nite Mackeral burritos.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

salticrak said:


> all for one and one for all hey?


U did recently that say u liked 2 c guys hooking up! ;-)


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

rodpac said:


> Thanks for the great birthday paddle guys. Was good to get a start even if it was a bit lumpy out there.
> 
> Top stuff Darren for getting the only fish on the day, I had my birthday chance and lost it with some poor wind skills
> 
> 35 years old... you would be right if you said that last year


Many have called u 4 low 20's or younger, unlike me, where i get called "old m8", even though i am not even 40.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Someone called him 35years old apparently. :lol:
We will have to wait and c what the ottilis says. ;-)

You talken about a Human , or a 37k Spanish lol


----------

